# TORTOISE CLASSIFIEDS



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 18, 2011)

When you are searching, selling, or just browsing for tortoises, which site to you prefer?

1) KINGSNAKE

2) FAUNA

3) ANOTHER

4) NONE

I tend to use both Kingsnake and Fauna equally when browsing or searching. I use Fauna when selling.


----------



## ascott (Dec 18, 2011)

Greg, I don't peruse for turtle or tortoise  I am the lady that takes the ones no one wants any longer or displaced or just are in need....... so had to poll none.......I would be in MAJOR trouble if I started purchasing them also....I think the phrase "crazy tortoise lady"  would start to be slung around.....lol


----------



## Grigor.Love. (Dec 18, 2011)

ascott said:


> Greg, I don't peruse for turtle or tortoise  I am the lady that takes the ones no one wants any longer or displaced or just are in need....... so had to poll none.......I would be in MAJOR trouble if I started purchasing them also....I think the phrase "crazy tortoise lady"  would start to be slung around.....lol



I'm in the same boat.


----------



## Baoh (Dec 19, 2011)

I use KS and FC about equally when browsing/seeking new tortoises. FC slightly more for turtles than tortoises. 

When selling, I have used FC and kijiji. The problem with kijiji, for me, is that I will mainly receive a lot of responses either that 1) show that people did not read the details of my ad or 2) are people seeking something for nothing or nearly so. 

I see quite a few fake rescues, too, but that is an extension into another topic.


----------



## Tony the tank (Dec 19, 2011)

Fauna and Kingsnake....


----------



## GBtortoises (Dec 19, 2011)

Kingsnake, FaunaClassifieds, Turtle Forum, Turtle Times, Hoobly Classifieds, TFO. Plus a number of vendor sites.

Kingsnake & FaunaClassifieds or my main two.


----------



## Kristina (Dec 19, 2011)

Mostly Kingsnake and Fauna, but I keep an eye on the classifieds here as well


----------



## EricIvins (Dec 19, 2011)

Personally, as both seller and buyer, I've seen traffic drop off dramatically at the "popular" Reptile classifieds........I've seen traffic rise through the individual Forums and Facebook, so it seems to that the dynamic has changed a bit.......

Most of my Sales do come through Kingsnake, but I've seen it drop off 40% plus this year.......

It just goes to show, that in this Business you have to be fluid and roll with it if you want to stay viable.......


----------



## Zamric (Dec 19, 2011)

I've never heard of either, so I had to vote none.


----------



## ForestExotics (Dec 19, 2011)

2) FAUNA


----------



## jonathan512 (Dec 19, 2011)

Kingsnake ^^ but I use fauna alot 2 lol


----------



## DesertGrandma (Dec 19, 2011)

I've looked at Kingsnake. The thing that bothers me is that some ( a lot) of people that advertise there don't bother to update their write-ups before re-posting new ads. They show pictures of tortoises they don't have, or just show a representative photo instead of the ones that are for sale, expecting someone to order sight unseen. That is poor advertising. They re-use the same write-up for a new ad and it won't even agree with the title of their ad, such as "2010 Hatchlings for Sale", and then the write-up will say "hatched in 2011," etc. etc. etc. Ugh.... Would much rather deal with someone on the forum!!


----------



## dmmj (Dec 19, 2011)

Craigslist looking for unwanted turtles and tortoises.


----------



## DeanS (Dec 19, 2011)

While I look at Kingsnake...and a few others...I ONLY buy from respected breeders...usually those that I already know.


----------



## Baoh (Dec 19, 2011)

DesertGrandma said:


> I've looked at Kingsnake. The thing that bothers me is that some ( a lot) of people that advertise there don't bother to update their write-ups before re-posting new ads. They show pictures of tortoises they don't have, or just show a representative photo instead of the ones that are for sale, expecting someone to order sight unseen. That is poor advertising. They re-use the same write-up for a new ad and it won't even agree with the title of their ad, such as "2010 Hatchlings for Sale", and then the write-up will say "hatched in 2011," etc. etc. etc. Ugh.... Would much rather deal with someone on the forum!!



Indeed.

I am bothered even more by blatant misrepresentation by some vendors.


----------



## dmarcus (Dec 19, 2011)

Craigslist, I'm always looking for that free to a good home add..


----------



## laramie (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't have a particular site that I look on. I ask here on the forum. When I got Wilbur, I just googled baby sulcata torts.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 19, 2011)

I do more Kingsnake then any where. I also agree about how lousy the ads can be in there. Plus I am one of those, if you won't show me the actual pictures of what I will be getting, then I will not be buying the animal.


----------



## nikki0601 (Dec 19, 2011)

I search both kingsnake and fauna daily but think kingsnake is best, though I am not looking to buy daily I just love to see whats for sale and kingsnake breaks em down by species


----------



## jaizei (Dec 19, 2011)

Mostly Craigslist, since it would be local. I'll occasionally browse Kingsnake but it's really just looking since I'm not a fan of shipping live animals or buying one sight unseen.


----------



## Mark Leonard (Feb 5, 2012)

Kristina said:


> Mostly Kingsnake and Fauna, but I keep an eye on the classifieds here as well



Hello
I am brand new at this. Are the tortoises posted in your ad for sale, or are these your pets? Thanks.
Mark


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 6, 2012)

Mark Leonard said:


> Hello
> I am brand new at this. Are the tortoises posted in your ad for sale, or are these your pets? Thanks.
> Mark



Hi Mark:

Won't you take a few moments to start a new thread in the "introductions" section and tell us a bit about yourself?

The only place you will see turtles and tortoises for sale here on our forum is in the "for sale" section. This section is just a poll wondering which classified advertisements our members are using.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 6, 2012)

*Welcome!*


----------



## ShadowRancher (Feb 6, 2012)

haha...ive never checked out Fauna before so I just did and the first thing I see is ALDABRA HATCHLINGS...hmmm now who do i know that's an aldabra loving capslocker? I'm sure it will come to me 

I check kingsnake and use searchtempest for craigslist...now I'm apparently trying out fauna too, uhohh.


----------



## TaraDodrill (Feb 6, 2012)

I have started to browse them all, but feel the sane about Kingsnake as other posters here on the forum. If I am going to have an animal shipped, I would prefer it be from a friend breeder on this forum, like Austin, Tyler or Tom, who all live Sulcatas too. I just found a female Sulcata on Craigslist this morning. Three to four years old and in need of a good home. Can't hardly wait to go get her tomorrow. You all will be treated to photos of Babette the minute the long drive is over!


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Feb 6, 2012)

My tortoise thirst is pretty much quenched for the time being, so I'm not really actively looking to add any more chelonians to my collection anytime soon.

I do generally prefer Kingsnake for if I want to browse, because well, it's the #1 reptile classifieds site for a reason!

For personal reasons, I avoid Fauna and its crowd.

I eventually would like to work toward setting up a series of tortoise pens in the backyard to perhaps start a small "sanctuary" and likewise, will always be on the lookout for any unwanted tort or turtle who needs a forever home...but that dream is a while before being realized.


----------



## terryo (Feb 6, 2012)

I will never buy from Fauna again, unless I know the breeder....like Chris who is on this forum, who I got a box turtle from....for my own personal reasons too.
Most of my box turtles are ones that I got from the rescue near me, and some that people gave me. I've also gotten one on Kingsnake with no problem. One of my tortoises, I got on Kingsnake from a person I knew about, and one was given to me.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Feb 7, 2012)

DeanS said:


> While I look at Kingsnake...and a few others...I ONLY buy from respected breeders...usually those that I already know.



I agree. I've found fauna and kingsnake to be overpriced and the tortoises don't seem to be individually cared for. Fun sites to take a gander at though!



TaraDodrill said:


> I have started to browse them all, but feel the sane about Kingsnake as other posters here on the forum. If I am going to have an animal shipped, I would prefer it be from a friend breeder on this forum, like Austin, Tyler or Tom, who all live Sulcatas too. I just found a female Sulcata on Craigslist this morning. Three to four years old and in need of a good home. Can't hardly wait to go get her tomorrow. You all will be treated to photos of Babette the minute the long drive is over!



As always thanks for your support Tara. Im so excited for your new Sulcata additions!


----------



## bigred (Feb 7, 2012)

ascott said:


> Greg, I don't peruse for turtle or tortoise  I am the lady that takes the ones no one wants any longer or displaced or just are in need....... so had to poll none.......I would be in MAJOR trouble if I started purchasing them also....I think the phrase "crazy tortoise lady"  would start to be slung around.....lol



You know whats even worse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They call me the crazy tortoise lady to but Im a guy


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Feb 8, 2012)

Kingsnake...got perma-banned from Fauna for being too honest, amusingly enough...


----------



## TaraDodrill (Feb 8, 2012)

Arizona Sulcata said:


> DeanS said:
> 
> 
> > While I look at Kingsnake...and a few others...I ONLY buy from respected breeders...usually those that I already know.
> ...





You are welcome. Breeders on the forum are willing to help newbies and that says a lot about their knowledge and committment to torts. It is appreciated. Babette and Scarlet are doing great, almost came home with Yellow Foots and Red Foots too, they were adorable, but two Sulcatas were enough, for now. Looking forward to buying from you in the future and supplies now.


----------

